# Public Speaking



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

I avoid most public speaking. I will drop classes, accept lower grades, and miss class days just so I don't have to engage in public speaking. 

The only time, in the past few years, that I did not avoid public speaking is when we had to do a group presentation and my fellow group members were depending on me. Luckily, the instructor was an easy grader. I just read my section, without looking up ... then let other group members answer questions.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So far I dropped two speaking classes.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I always used to think that at university you HAD to do the speech assessments but now I know that you can just skip them and lose some points.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I rarely avoid it. The only times I have were in high school (there was a 30-min solo presentation that I refused to do) and in college, when I'll drop a class if there are public speaking chances on the syllabus (unless it's a language class). I'm always really nervous beforehand, but I actually get almost comfortable about halfway through. And I almost always write down most of my speech.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

Phibes said:


> I always used to think that at university you HAD to do the speech assessments but now I know that you can just skip them and lose some points.


I actually have to take an entire class :afr on public speaking before I graduate. I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

The last time I had to deal with that was in high school, and I dropped the courses due to anxiety, so I wasn't able to graduate on time. In classrooms next to my own now, I often hear speeches and the distinct sound of clapping afterwards. It terrifies me just hearing it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

oh, i'm the only person that's voted i never avoid it. xD i don't like it at all, though. but since i've been seeing a speech therapist i feel more confident about the idea.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't avoid public speaking. I'm terrible at it, but I don't really mind doing it.

I do tend to avoid _preparing_ for public speaking though. My approach is usually to go up there half-prepared and wing it. The results are usually poor.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I almost always avoid it. In high school, I avoided every single one up until my senior year. I had an english class that I couldn't avoid presentations in, I had to suck it in and try to live through them. Fortunantely, the class was a 'higher up' class and everyone was very nice. I usually get nervous when the class is full of obnoxious kids. There was also an hour presentation that was required to graduate and my class was full of those stupid obnoxious loud kids.. I was able to do it after school in front of my teacher only. So that was kind of avoiding it... 

Not sure how I'm going to live in college. If they are possible to skip than I may just have to do that.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the last few years i avoided them, i.e. i dropped the class or out of school completely whenever the anxiety over that and other seemingly too difficult roll) tasks became too overwhelming. 

honestly, if i could approach a teacher and tell them i won't do the presentaiton if they just give me a 0 and never mention it again (that is essential..), then i would have and probably still will.

i mean, i guess i should sort of start to think about maybe looking into the possibility getting over the fear... but i won't be in school anytime soon so it's not an issue :blank


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It will never happen. I used to get extreme depersonalization due to being up in front of others.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I did almost every presentation in college. My 5 minute speech lasted 14 for I'm an idiot. For group presentations I just gave handjobs to the other guys.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm the same. I avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Emo kitty (Aug 26, 2009)

i avoid it


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's not going to happen for me either. I was the only one who ever said 'No' when it came to things like that in my years at school. I always imagined that I was the only one who was like that but I'm glad this site disproves that theory.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said Never avoid public speaking - I have to hold meetings sometimes.

Sometimes, I even look forward to public speaking because I don't get to meet with managers that often.


----------



## jadepenguin (Nov 18, 2009)

I usually just put up with it, but I avoid it whenever possible.... I had to give a speech at my high school graduation once in front of thousands of people and tv cameras. It was the scariest thing I've ever done in my life. But I had pills I could take to help with the physical side effects (shaking, voice trembling, heart racing, etc, etc) and I managed to get through it. Watching myself on tv later, I realized that I didn't look nervous at all...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I avoid it whenever I can. my college requires public speaking classes. I actually had to take two because I changed my major and my new major required a different one


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I usually avoid public speaking when I can. In college, I've even decided against majors that required a public speaking class. I managed to earn an A when I took the class in high school though...don't know how that happened!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I avoid what I can, but sometimes it's necessary. I spoke at my sisters wedding, and was pressured into writing a speech 10 minutes before the dinner social. I was nervous, and I ended up crying through half of it, which was embarrassing... but it made other people cry, so ha!


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

I somehow got through college without giving a single presentation. Professionally I've had to do it a few times, but I've found with loads of preparation and inderal I can get through it.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I avoid public speaking as much as I can, but I had to suck it up for speech class.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

I was actually very good at giving oral reports. I wouldn't have much of a problem public speaking if I was prepared. I have had people comment on how good I am at it. Of course, my heart is racing at first, but I can pull myself through it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I avoided it as much as possible when I was in school.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

The hell with public speaking. I'd rather stick my head in a toilet.


----------



## ConfinedButterfly (Oct 22, 2005)

I would've rather written a 10 page essay than have to deal with presentations and things of the sort. It wasn't until my last semester in college that I had to suck it up and do it for 3 different classes. Otherwise, I wouldn't have graduated. It went well. Certainly better than I ever expected. But I was glad I didn't have to do it again.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

^ I love Don Knotts. :b


I don't avoid public speaking. I kind of like it if we get to prepare. I never did too much preparing, just enough so I don't sound like a robot. I don't like speaking in front of most of my family members though.


----------

